# how to mount ntfs on usb storage device as writeable



## alan (Nov 15, 2010)

`mount -t ntfs -w /dev/da0s1 /media` success but cannot write to it (create and copy file).  

Wonder people could shed some light.


----------



## rusty (Nov 15, 2010)

If you're just using `# mount_ntfs` command I'm sure I've read that it's read only. 
Install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs from ports to gain the read write perms.

`# ntfs-3g -o dmask=002,fmask=113 /dev/<partition> /mnt/<point>`


----------



## alan (Nov 15, 2010)

successfully installed fusefs-ntfs from ports.

`# ntfs-3g -o dmask=002,fmask=113 /dev/da0s1 /media` gave error:

```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```

when I try to start fusefs
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start` it gave error:

```
Starting fusefs.
link_elf: symbol msleep undefined
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: No such file or directory
```
Not sure why link_elf has issue on "symbol msleep undefined".  /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko does exist.  

#uname -a has: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2


----------



## rusty (Nov 15, 2010)

`# kldload /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko`
Then mount the device

`# kldunload fuse.ko`
To unload (after unmounting device).


----------



## alan (Nov 15, 2010)

`kldload /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko` gave error:


```
link_elf: symbol msleep undefined
```

wonder, did that happen to you and how to get around.


----------



## alan (Nov 15, 2010)

rebuild fusefs-kmod fixed the problem, and now ntfs is mounted as writable!!

thanks for the direction!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

Please watch the edit comments below your posts, alan.


----------

